# Sunday Sept 6th Casting in Wilmington (video)



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I want to thank everyone that made the drive down to Wilmington to cast today. We had about a dozen casters and a few spectators. The conditions were pretty good, overcast with a NE wind blowing 12-14 mph. 

It started off good with Robert, Sydney and Willie getting off some very nice casts early on. Chuck and Cody were hitting it good as well, both all over the 600' mark. Watching young Brandon lets me know that the future of our sport is in good hands... 

One of the highlights was when Cody's dad Tony, who is a fisherman not a tourney caster, stepped up and nailed a 625' cast on one throw. He sat back down and left young Cody to play "catch dad" the rest of the afternoon... lol.

I've been in a bit of a slump since Kim and I were in the UK. I have to say it felt good to be back on form today, just hope the form holds through the National in 4 weeks.

Once again guys, thanks for coming down, it was fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQK2vbpX7sc&feature=channel_page

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I had a ball, thanks again for having us. Anytime we all get together to cast, you know we are going to have a great time.

Robert

(short enough Brit?)


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow what a long day. I had a great time, it was nice to see the lead flying well today. Wish mine would have flown better. Dont think I will get back down before shallotte, so see everyone at shalllotte


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Grest video guys.... Chuck & Robert your OTG Cast looks really really really good..


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks Tommy.
We had a great time,
some of us learned, The wind is hard to cast in, When you don't get any at home.
Got to see a Master Caster at work and it was great.
All I can say is you missed it, the man was on fire. 
THANKS AGAIN Willielongcaster


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Willie are you talking in the third person again?


----------



## new cast (Feb 17, 2009)

*Sunday castamuck*

Would like to think Tommy for letting us come down to the airport to cast. Brandyn just turn 13 and had his P B 351 ft . I started out with a bang and it went down hill from there but got to learn to throw with the wind and stay in contact with the lead very little wind were we cast.
I have only been land casting since March and with the help of Willie and all the tour master casters have improved from the 400 to the middle 600 ' s .
Thanks again 
New cast.


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

I will tell you this, My head was so big when we left, We tied it to the back off the truck.
and somewhere between the field and home it got away.
keep a look out for it. Robert said it looked a lot like Charlie Brown.
willie


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Im sure when you come up north next weekend we will decrease that big head of yours!!!!


----------



## dmqblack (Jun 29, 2009)

*castamuck*

TOMMY & EVERYONE at the castamuck;thank you for a great time,learned a lot an still got an long way to go; beat my BP. 597' with 600' that with an fix spool great time


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I'm really glad that all you guys made it down. Also very cool to know that Brandon (and others) hit some PB's yesterday.... 

Less than 3 weeks until the Nationals, hope to see you all there along with many more.

Tommy


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Nice to see another spinner guy at the oche!

I have a CCM Crest in hand as the Brokebird's replacement. I haven't put guides on it yet, I really don't know if I'm going to get to tourney cast this year.


----------



## cody (Aug 30, 2009)

I had great time with great casters. learn more each time we all get together.
I sure like the zzplexx rod thanks tommy. and yes my dad out cast me but I will come up with some kind of excuse lol. hope he will start casting he can sling lead.thanks everyone.thanks alot for the camera rob now i can see my wrongs. that could be bad


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sarge, it wont be the same without the Philly Trash talk! LOL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

dmqblack said:


> TOMMY & EVERYONE at the castamuck;thank you for a great time,learned a lot an still got an long way to go; beat my BP. 597' with 600' that with an fix spool great time


There you go, I knew you would come out of hiding!! It was great meeting you. Looking forward to casting with you again. Do what you can to keep Willie in check up there. I know that is a task.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Geez, I hate I missed this one. It sounds like the wind was good and the company even better.

Nationals is just around the corner, I absolutely cannot wait!

Evan


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

It was a good day. I do appreciate Tommy's efforts in getting this together. Thanks Tommy and all who helped out.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

danville said:


> I will tell you this, My head was so big when we left, We tied it to the back off the truck.
> and somewhere between the field and home it got away.
> keep a look out for it. Robert said it looked a lot like Charlie Brown.
> willie



That was some really nice casting Willie. I think it was consistantly the best I've seen you cast.

Shallotte should be interesting.

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thekingfeeder said:


> There you go, I knew you would come out of hiding!! It was great meeting you. Looking forward to casting with you again. Do what you can to keep Willie in check up there. I know that is a task.
> 
> Robert


i shoulda went. woulda been fun to sit on my tailgate with some popcorn and wait for rob to blow up a seemingly good abu into oblivion


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i shoulda went. woulda been fun to sit on my tailgate with some popcorn and wait for rob to blow up a seemingly good abu into oblivion



You would still be waiting.....

Robert


----------

